# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Mai Châu – Hoà Bình   (Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)

## poohtravel

*Du lịch Mai Châu – Hoà Bình**(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)**Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Đến với Hoà Bình, một vùng đất đa dân tộc, là giá trị nhân văn đa dạng, phong phú của cộng đồng cư dân. Du khách sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn dân tộc, đặc sản cơm lam, thịt nướng rượu cần và xem các tiết mục cồng, chiêng, trống đồng, hát ví Mường, hát Khắp Thái, hòa nhập vào đêm Hội xòe, ngủ nhà sàn dân tộc, mua hàng dệt thổ cẩm và các lâm thổ sản quý... tại những bản Thái cổ, bản láp của đồng bào Dao..._ 
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 1: Thuỷ điện Hoà Bình - Mai Châu  (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*06h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Mai Châu. Quý khách vào thăm thuỷ điện Hoà Bình, sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đi Mai Châu. Quý khách nhận nhà sàn, nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại Mai Châu.*11h15* Tới Mai Châu,Quý khách nhân phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*13h30:* Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách đi thăm quan Bản Lác, bản dân tộc người Thái Đen và Thái Trắng, tìm hiểu đời sống sinh hoạt của đồng bào dân tộc, tham gia Dệt thổ Cẩm cùng thiếu nữ Thái 
*18h30:* Ăn tối tại nhà sàn , thưởng thức đặc sản cơm Nương cùng các loại thịt thú rừng. Quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưu Đốt lửa trại (Nối vòng tay lớn), uống rượu cần, nhảy sạp, hát văn nghệ cùng các cô gái Thái mến khách. Nghỉ đêm tại nhà sàn. 
*Ngày 2: Mai Châu  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*07h00: * Quý khách dùng bữa sáng, tự do tham quan các bản làng của người dân tộc, về phong tục tập quán, lối sống của người dân tộc. *12h00:* Quý khách dùng cơm trưa nghỉ ngơi thư giãn.
*13h30:* Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về điểm xuất phát, Hướng dẫn viên chia tay với đoàn. Kết thúc chuyến đi. 
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 450.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)*

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xeCác bữa ăn theo chương trình.Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyếnPhòng nghỉ: Nhà sàn tập thể tại bản.Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh,Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tourKhuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…Chi phí giao lưu văn nghệ và đốt lửa trại.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322/ Hotline: 0947 025 490 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch sông Hồng 1 ngày*
*Đền Dầm,Đền Đại Lộ - Đền Chử Đồng Tử - Làng Gốm Bát Tràng*
* (Chương trình: 1 ngày – tàu thủy)*

_“Tour” du lịch (một ngày trên sông Hồng) đưa du khách tới thăm quan những địa danh lịch sử,tìm hiểu những nét văn hóa đặc sắc, với những truyền thuyết, truyền tích của dân tộc Việt Nam,khám phá những làng nghề truyền thống dọc theo bờ sông như đi thăm di tích đền Dầm- Đền Đại Lộ (Hà Tây), đền Chử Đồng Tử- Làng gốm Bát Tràng,Du khách tới đây không chỉ khám phá những bí ẩn của dòng sông, mở rộng hiểu biết về văn hóa dân tộc mà còn được tận hưởng những giây phút thư giãn thú vị hữu ích trên con tàu …._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*07h00:* Quý khách tập trung tại 42 Chương Dương Độ (Trên đường Trần Quang Khải đối diện Toà nhà Vietcombạnk).Hướng dẫn viên sẽ hỗ trợ gửi phương tiện cả nhóm.Đoàn xuống tàu chuẩn bị hành trình 
*      08h00*: Tàu nhổ neo rời Bến Chương Dương Độ Chỉ sau vài phút, tàu xa dần để lại sau lưng thành phố với những âm thanh ồn ào của cuộc sống thường nhật, nhường vào đó là cảnh vật êm đềm của làng quê Việt Nam.Gió lộng trên những bãi cát, vạt ngô xanh ngút ngát soi bóng xuống dòng sông đỏ mặn mà.Ngắm Hà Nội từ trên bãi bồi bạn sẽ thấy khoảng cách ấy đủ xa để cảm thấy nhẹ lòng, nhưng vẫn đủ gần để thấy còn lưu luyến.Quý khách được ngắm nhìn Cầu Thanh Trì - cây cầu dài nhất Đông Dương tính đến thời điểm hiện nay. 
 Trên thuyền quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưư văn nghệ, thưởng thức các tiết mục văn nghệ quan họ Bắc Ninh một làn điệu dân ca nổi tiếng của xứ Kinh Bắc… 
*     90h00:* Đền Dầm là điểm dừng chân đầu tiên của hành trình sau một tiếng 30 phút.Du khách lên bờ lễ đền và ngắm nhìn cảnh vật tại đây,nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử ngôi đền cổ nằm bên bờ Sông Hồng, đoàn tiếp tục đi bộ sang thăm Đền Đại Lộ, thắp hương làm lễ tại Ban Mẫu, Rời không gian tĩnh lặng với cây thị ngàn năm,và cây đa già ngày xưa Hưng Đạo Đại Vương đã dừng chân buộc ngựa…
*     10h00*: Quý khách xuống tàu, đoàn khởi hành tới điểm xa nhất của hành trình tới nơi quý khách tham quan - Đền thờ Tiên Dung và Chử Đồng Tử.nơi đây thường được gọi là “Ngôi đền tình yêu”. Phía bên kia sông là Bãi Tự Nhiên, hay còn gọi là bãi Thiên Mạc, tức “Màn trời”, nơi xưa kia công chúa Tiên Dung quây màn để tắm và đã gặp chàng trai Chử Đồng Tử đang vùi mình trong cát..Thăm quan ngôi đền cổ thờ Chử Đồng Tử – một trong tứ Bất tử của người Việt cùng với: Thánh Gióng, Bà Mẫu Liễu Hạnh và Trần Hưng Đạo…
*     11h40*: Rời “ngôi đền tình yêu” với ít nhiều lưu luyến. Trong lúc ăn trưa trên tàu, Tàu sẽ đưa chúng ta quay về khám phá làng gốm cổ Bát Tràng – Làng nghề truyền thống còn lưu giữ lại được đến ngày này.
*     14h00*: Tới làng gốm quý khách tham quan khám phá khu làng cổ quanh co của Bát Tràng dạo chơi chợ gốm sứ tìm cho mình một vài món đồ lưu niệm.
*     15h00:* Quý khách lên tàu trở về bến tàu Chương Dương.
*     16h30*: Tới bến Tàu Chương Dương,kết thúc chương trình và chia tay quý khách hẹn gặp lại. 
*Giá trọn gói: 450.000 VNĐ/1Khách*
* (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách – khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ)*
*Giá vé bao gồm:*
 1. Tàu thủy phục vụ theo chương trình tham quan trên Sông Hồng
 2. Chương trình ca nhạc giao lưu, văn nghệ 
 3. Vé thăm quan thắm cảnh vào cửa lần 1
 4. Ăn trưa trên tàu
 5. Hướng dẫn viên kinh ngịêm nhiệt tình phục vụ theo chương trình
 6. Bảo hiểm du lịch mức trách nhiệm tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ/1 người /1 vụ
** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 2 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 3 -  dưới 9 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0947 025 490 ( Chị Diệp)*
* Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch* *Sapa* 
*( Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêm -> phương tiện Tàu nằm**)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Sa Pa là Thị Trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1.600m so với mặt nước biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước....vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát. Sa Pa-Một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó...với Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*ĐÊM NGÀY 1: GA HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI*
*19h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách khởi hành ra Ga Hà Nội. 21h00: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 22h00. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
*NGÀY 1:  LÀO CAI - SA PA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 06h00: Tới Lao Cai, xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
 09h00: Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Buổi chiều, quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Sa Pa. Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ - một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam. 
*NGÀY 2: SA PA - LÀO CAI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 Sáng: sau khi ăn sáng, 9.00 trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2. Ăn trưa. 
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại Lao Cai. Thăm thị trấn Lao Cai, tự do mua sắm. Ăn tối.
19h00: Rời Lào Cai về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu
*NGÀY 3: GA HÀ NỘI*
04h30: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.850.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
-    Khách sạn 2 đêm nghỉ, phòng tivi, vệ sinh khép kín, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/ phòng.
 -    Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
-    Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
-    Các bữa ăn theo CT (4 chính, 2 phụ – 220.000 đ/ người/ ngày)
-    HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm (Đón tại Lào Cai)
-    Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 6, HN- LC -  HN
-   Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
*Giá không bao gồm:*
-    Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

----------


## dieptour

*DU XUÂN “THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN” GHÉP ĐOÀN 2013
 TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC
 (Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, khởi hành Mồng 2, Mồng 3, Mồng 4, Mồng 5 Tết Âm Lịch)*


Xin mời du khách cùng gia đình đến thư giãn tại Phú Quốc, nơi được mệnh danh « Thiên đường của biển »! Quanh đảo là những bờ cát vàng tạo nên các bãi biển tuyệt đẹp.
 Tắm biển tại bãi Sao- một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất tại đây, du khách sẽ đón từng làn gió làm cuộn lên những gợn sóng nhẹ nhàng xua tan cơn mệt mỏi sau chuyến bay vượt trùng dương xanh thẳm.
 Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, tối)
 Sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài. Quý khách đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Hồ Chí Minh lúc 7h00. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, quý khách chuyển tiếp chuyến bay đi Phú Quốc lúc 10h15 (Thời gian bay là 45 phút). Đến sân bay Dương Đông- Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
 Chiều: Xe ô tô đưa Quý khách xuyên rừng nguyên sinh đi cực Bắc của Đảo- Gành Dầu, ngắm hải giới với Campuchia, quý khách tự do tắm biển hoặc thưởng thức hải sản tại khu du lịch Gió Biển. Đi thăm quan và viếng đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực, ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn tuyệt đẹp tại thắng cảnh Dinh Cậu.
 Tối: ăn tối và tự do dạo chơi, nghỉ đêm tại Phú Quốc.
 Ngày 02: Đảo Xanh Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
 Sáng: ăn sáng, xe ô tô đưa quý khách khởi hành đi cực Nam đảo, tham quan khu nuôi cấy Ngọc Trai của Úc , trại thuần dưỡng Chim Báo Bão và Chó Xoáy lưng- Phú Quốc, thăm cảng An Thới. Sau đó, quý khách tự do tắm biển tại bãi Sao- bãi biển dài và đẹp nhất đảo Phú Quốc.
 11h30: Ăn trưa.
 Chiều: Đoàn lên xe đi tham quan di tích Nhà tù Phú Quốc, làng chài cổ Hàm Ninh,viếng chùa Hùng Long Tự, đoàn ghé tham quan nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm Cá Cơm - đặc sản nổi tiếng của Phú Quốc, nghỉ đêm tại Phú Quốc.
 Ngày 03: Phú Quốc - Tp.HCM - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
 Sáng: Quý khách ăn sáng, tự do đi chợ Dương Đông mua đặc sản, quà lưu niệm. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Dương Đông, đáp chuyến bay về Sài Gòn, quý khách nối chuyến bay tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất trở về Hà Nội.
 Chiều: Quý khách về đến Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chương trình. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.


*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.950.000 VNĐ
 (Áp dụng khách sạn 3*, tour ghép chất lượng cao)*

Giá bao gồm:
 1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
 2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
 3- Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình gồm 5 bữa ăn chính, 2 bữa ăn sáng buffe.
 4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
 5- Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
 6- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
 Giá không bao gồm: 
 1- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
 2- Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội//Tp.Hồ Chí Minh//Phú Quốc//Hà Nội (Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể.
 - Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 - dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
 - Quý khách mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân (Giấy khai sinh đối với trẻ em) để lên máy bay.

 Các tour liên quan:
 Tour Du Xuân Thiên Đường Miền Trung
 Tour Du Xuân Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Hội An - Huế
 Tour Du Xuân Hành Trình Di Sản Miền Trung (Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha)
 Tour Du Xuân Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Đà Lạt.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*​*CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm) 
 - Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- Phục vụ ăn uống  với các suất ăn từ: 40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ..... giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ ! 
Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)
            Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Ngày 25.11.2012 - vào ngày chủ nhật (tức ngày 12.10 âm lịch) em khai trương Quán *" Lẩu riêu cua - sườn sụn" tại số 52 - Ngũ Xã - Ba Đình (đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m - 4m)*,em bán buổi tối bắt đầu từ 18h00' ,mong mọi người qua ủng hộ và là khách hàng thường xuyên của em - quán bán hàng với giá bình dân, chất lượng tốt, đáng tin cậy  :Smile:  - *liên hệ Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc* Mr Ngọc: 0972357557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Thanks mọi người nhé  :Smile:

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Cù Lao Chàm – Bà Nà*
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, khởi hành thứ 5 và thứ 7 hàng tuần)*


_Cù Lao Chàm là một cụm đảo xã đảo Tân Hiệp, TP Hội An (Quảng Nam), cách bờ biển Cửa Đại 15km, được UNESCO công nhận là Khu Dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới. Tại đây còn nhiều di tích nền văn hoá Sa Huỳnh, Chăm Pa, Đại Việt, có niên đại vài trăm năm._

*NGÀY 01: Đón khách – ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Trưa:   Đón quý khách theo điểm hẹn tại Đà Nẵng (từ 07h00 đến 13h00) đưa đi dùng bữa trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”.  Nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi.
- Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao. Xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam  và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh).   
- Tối:     Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 

*NGÀY 2: ĐÀ NẴNG - CÙ LAO CHÀM – HỘI AN – ĐÀ NẴNG (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành vào Hội An ngồi tàu Cao Tốc tại biển Cửa Đại - Hội An đi Cù Lao Chàm, khu dự trữ sinh quyển Thế giới gồm cụm đảo ngoài khơi biển Đông cách Hội An 12 hải lý. Tham quan chùa Hải Tạng hơn 400 năm tuổi, Âu thuyền – khu vực tránh bão của ngư dân, Khu dân cư & các lăng miếu cổ.
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Cù Lao Chàm.
- Chiều: Tiếp tục thăm khu bảo tồn biển tại bãi Bắc, hòn Dài và tham gia các hoạt động lặn biển (Snokelling) khám phá san hô, cá cảnh, câu cá, bắt ốc, giăng lưới, tắm biển,... . Về lại Hội An tham quan Phố Cổ.
- Tối:     Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Xe đưa quý khách về lại Đà Nẵng dọc đường biển để ngắm thành phố Đà Nẵng tuyệt đẹp về đêm với hàng loạt khu nghĩ dưỡng và Resort cao cấp. Ngủ KS tại Đà Nẵng.

*NGÀY 3: BÀ NÀ – TRẠM DỪNG CHÂN HẢI VÂN (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa, nơi mà quý khách khám phá những khoảnh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày.  Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (gần 6.000m), tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật Đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, vườn tịnh tâm và đỉnh nhà rông. Tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo đến đỉnh Nghinh Phong, biệt thự Lệ Nim, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, Cầu Treo Bà Nà và chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m so với mực nước biển để thưởng thức quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà và toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng và Quảng Nam trên cao, tham gia các trò chơi phiêu lưu mới lạ, ngộ nghĩnh, hấp dẫn, hiện đại như vòng quay tình yêu, Phi công Skiver, Đường đua lửa, Xe điện đụng Ngôi nhà ma...
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
- Chiều:  Quý khách xuống Cáp Treo, rời Bà Nà , khởi hành đi trạm dừng chân Hải Vân, Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng mỹ quan tuyệt vời của một bên là sườn núi, một bên là biển rộng cùng với bầu không khí tươi mát, ôn hòa bởi cây xanh, hồ nước, suối, sân vườn được bố trí xuyên suốt đầy nghệ thuật. thưởng thức ẩm thực phong phú. Ăn tối nhà hàng. Tối quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...

*NGÀY 4: ĐÀ NẴNG – BẢO TÀNG CHÀM - Tiễn khách (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi tham quan Bảo Tàng Chàm, nơi trưng bày đầy đủ nhất những hiện vật quý giá của nền văn hoá Chăm nổi tiếng. Mua sắm Đặc Sản Miền Trung.
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
- Chiều: Tiễn khách sân bay Đà Nẵng (chuyến bay từ 15h00 đến 23h00). Chào thân ái.  Kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách: 3.600.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*

Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ BAO GỒM:*

- Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
(15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
- Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… 
trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba
trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép
- Ăn các bữa theo tour: 03 bữa sáng buffet + 04 bữa trưa + 03 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất + (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An)
- Vé tham quan các điểm.
- Vé cáp treo Bà Nà khứ hồi (bao gồm miễn phí một số trò chơi tại Khu Fantasy Park)
- Dịch vụ snorkelling Cù Lao Chàm
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
- Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
- Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: HN//DN//HN

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/ 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 189.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 189.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long 2 ngày 1 đêm ngủ khách sạn*
*(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm, khởi hành hàng ngày -> Ô tô*)

Từ trên cao nhìn xuống, vịnh Hạ Long như một bức tranh khổng lồ vô cùng sống động. Ði giữa Hạ Long, ta ngỡ như lạc vào một thế giới cổ tích bị hoá đá, đảo thì giống hình một người đang đứng hướng về đất liền (hòn Ðầu Người), đảo thì giống như một con rồng đang bay lượn trên mặt nước (hòn Rồng), đảo thì lại giống như một ông lão đang ngồi câu cá (hòn Ông Lã Vọng), hòn Cánh Buồm, hòn Cặp Gà, hòn Lư Hương... Tất cả trông rất thực, thực đến kinh ngạc.

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*NGÀY 01:   HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG*  (Ăn trưa, tối)

*08h00:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách khởi hành đi Hạ Long, 
*11h30:* Đến  Hạ Long. Nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa. Quý khách lên tàu đi thăm Vịnh Hạ Long - một thắng cảnh được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của Thế giới năm 1994, thăm hang Đầu gỗ, động Thiên Cung (đây là một trong những động mới  phát hiện và được công nhận là đẹp nhất Hạ Long hiện nay). Sau khi thăm hang, quý khách trở lại tàu tiếp tục thăm vịnh Hạ Long: thăm hòn Chó Đá, Lư Hương, Gà Chọi, làng chài trên vịnh. Tàu đưa quý khách trở về bến. Xe đón quý khách về khách sạn. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 02: HẠ LONG- TUẦN CHÂU *  (Ăn sáng, trưa)

Sáng Thăm Đảo Tuần Châu. Thăm Khu du lịch Tuần Châu, bảo tàng cổ vật, thưởng thức xiếc cá sấu, hề, khỉ. Tắm biển. Thưởng thức khung cảnh kỳ thú nơi đây. Quý khách ăn trưa và trả phòng khách sạn.
*Chiều:* Sau khi ăn trưa quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội, trên đường về quý khách dừng chân nghỉ tại Hải Dương mua bánh Đậu Xanh, bánh Gai về làm quà. 
*17h00:* Xe đưa Quý khách về Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách: 1.800.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khởi hành hàng ngày)*


* GIÁ BAO GỒM:

- Xe du lich phục vụ theo chương trình
- Khách sạn 3 sao Tuần Châu, Atlantic Hotel  (02 khách/phòng)
- Các bữa ăn trong chương trình (03 bữa chính 01 bữa phụ)
- Vé tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
- Tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long
- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình
- Nước uống trên xe, y tế dự phòng.

* GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Đền Mẫu – Tam Thanh*
*(Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ôtô)*
_Có từ thời Lê, theo sách Đại Nam Nhất Thống Chí ghi rằng: “Chùa Tam Thanh nằm trong động núi đá thuộc địa phận xã Vĩnh Trại, Châu Thoát Lãng“ nay là phường Tam Thanh Thành phố Lạng Sơn. Trải qua bao thăng trầm của thời gian, lịch sử chùa Tam thanh vẫn giữ được nhiều vẻ đẹp ban đầu hấp dẫn du khách gần xa bằng vẻ đẹp tự nhiên vốn có của di tích. Trong động có tượng phật A Di Đà lớn tạc nổi vào vách đá từ thế kỷ XV là tác phẩm nghệ thuật giá trị cao, hồ Âm Ti nước trong xanh quanh năm không bao giờ vơi cạn, với muôn trùng nhũ đá thiên tạo từ ngàn xưa tạo nên những hình thù sinh động, hấp dẫn du khách._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
_06h00_: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón tại điểm hẹn của quý khách, khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn lễ cầu may, an bình năm mới. Trên đường đi Quý khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi và ăn sáng tại Thị Trấn Mẹt. 
_10h30_: Đến Lạng Sơn, Quý khách thăm quan và làm lễ tại _Đền Mẫu Đồng Đăng_.
_12h00_: Quý khách lên xe trở về thành phố Lạng Sơn, thưởng thức bữa ăn trưa với những đặc sản khó quên của xứ Lạng: Vịt quay lá móc mật, khâu nhục, khoai môn Lệ Phố,…
_13h30_: Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình tham quan chùa và động _Tam Thanh -_  với tượng _Nàng Tô Thị, thành nhà Mạc_.
_15h00_: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại trung tâm thương mại _Đông Kinh_ sầm uất và nổi tiếng. Quý khách tự do dạo chơi và mua sắm.
_16h00_: Quý khách lên xe trở về , Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách!
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Đền Mẫu – Tam Thanh*
*(Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ôtô)*
_Có từ thời Lê, theo sách Đại Nam Nhất Thống Chí ghi rằng: “Chùa Tam Thanh nằm trong động núi đá thuộc địa phận xã Vĩnh Trại, Châu Thoát Lãng“ nay là phường Tam Thanh Thành phố Lạng Sơn. Trải qua bao thăng trầm của thời gian, lịch sử chùa Tam thanh vẫn giữ được nhiều vẻ đẹp ban đầu hấp dẫn du khách gần xa bằng vẻ đẹp tự nhiên vốn có của di tích. Trong động có tượng phật A Di Đà lớn tạc nổi vào vách đá từ thế kỷ XV là tác phẩm nghệ thuật giá trị cao, hồ Âm Ti nước trong xanh quanh năm không bao giờ vơi cạn, với muôn trùng nhũ đá thiên tạo từ ngàn xưa tạo nên những hình thù sinh động, hấp dẫn du khách._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
_06h00_: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón tại điểm hẹn của quý khách, khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn lễ cầu may, an bình năm mới. Trên đường đi Quý khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi và ăn sáng tại Thị Trấn Mẹt. 
_10h30_: Đến Lạng Sơn, Quý khách thăm quan và làm lễ tại _Đền Mẫu Đồng Đăng_.
_12h00_: Quý khách lên xe trở về thành phố Lạng Sơn, thưởng thức bữa ăn trưa với những đặc sản khó quên của xứ Lạng: Vịt quay lá móc mật, khâu nhục, khoai môn Lệ Phố,…
_13h30_: Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình tham quan chùa và động _Tam Thanh -_  với tượng _Nàng Tô Thị, thành nhà Mạc_.
_15h00_: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại trung tâm thương mại _Đông Kinh_ sầm uất và nổi tiếng. Quý khách tự do dạo chơi và mua sắm.
_16h00_: Quý khách lên xe trở về , Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách!
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

ọi�J�g���`ުliên hệ:
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

